# Used breakers?



## ICE (Jul 3, 2013)

Solar company installed these in a residential service panel.  They certainly appear to be in not new condition.  Is that a code violation and if so what code?





And don't blame me for this thread....Jeff made me do it.


----------



## raider1 (Jul 3, 2013)

There is no code section that would prohibit installing a used breaker in a new panel provided that the breaker is in good working order and correctly sized.

Chris


----------



## rogerpa (Jul 3, 2013)

*R104.9.1 Used materials and equipment. *Used materials, _equipment _and devices shall not be reused unless _approved _by the _building official._


----------



## Dennis (Jul 3, 2013)

How would you prove that isn't new and not just scratched up from lying around at the shop or in the vans.  Some of mine look worn at times.


----------



## raider1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Dennis said:
			
		

> How would you prove that isn't new and not just scratched up from lying around at the shop or in the vans.  Some of mine look worn at times.


I agree 100%, I ran a service van for years and had breakers on shelves on the van that would sometimes get scratched up but still worked just fine.

Chris


----------



## ICE (Jul 3, 2013)

I suppose that if breakers are beat up one might be asked if they are used and abused or just abused.

If I see equipment that look old/used I ask about that.

The work was done by a nationally recognized solar installer.  Every now and then they replace 200 amp mains with 150 amp mains in order to make room for a solar contribution.   They install used breakers.  They tell me that the breakers are "reconditioned".  They are not electricians.

My code says this:



> Previously used construction materials shall not bereused in any work without special permission.


If a homeowner service upgrade takes place and compatible breakers from the existing panel are installed in the new panel I probably won't object.  If a contractor installs used breakers from somewhere else, I will ask them to replace with new.  If a solar company installs anything, new or used, I tell them that they shouldn't be doing electrical work.

I am surprised that I am the only person that mentions problems with solar contractors.


----------



## raider1 (Jul 5, 2013)

I can purchase "Reconditioned" circuit breakers that have been refurbished and tested to verify that they meet the standards for the circuit breaker as if it were new.

Square D has a system where they will recondition power circuit breakers as this can be way more cost effective then purchasing brand new breakers.

Also if a breaker had a few surface scratches how does that effect the functionality of overcurrent protective device?

What if I put a breaker in a panel and use it for about a month then take it out? Does that make the breaker useless?

Chris


----------



## jar546 (Jul 5, 2013)

As a master electrician I know that products get scratched and I know that they are often used from other jobs such as panel change outs and there are times when a used breaker is your only option.  I never had an issue as BCO "approving" use of such breakers.

Unless of course they were a knock off, unlisted breaker


----------



## ICE (Jul 5, 2013)

raider1 said:
			
		

> I can purchase "Reconditioned" circuit breakers that have been refurbished and tested to verify that they meet the standards for the circuit breaker as if it were new.Square D has a system where they will recondition power circuit breakers as this can be way more cost effective then purchasing brand new breakers.
> 
> Also if a breaker had a few surface scratches how does that effect the functionality of overcurrent protective device?
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that you can't purchase reconditioned breakers.  I am curious as to what is done to a molded case breaker that renders it "reconditioned".  A friend used to spray them with furniture polish and sell them at a yard sale.  But I don't think that's it.

It has been established that used equipment can be used if prior permission is obtained.  That never happens.  What has happened is a homeowner asking about the apparently used breakers in a panel that cost $****.  I for one would not accept that on my property.  But hey that's just me.  So please don't be offended.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 5, 2013)

We have had issues where a homeowner found out and complained that they were getting used breakers because they overheard us talking during the inspection.  That is a contractor issue with the homeowner, not an issue with the codes.


----------

